# IOS Live Photos and LL Import



## broden01 (Jun 4, 2016)

I am using a iPad Pro 9.7 and an iPhone SE to take family photos (new great grandson).
LL imports all the images and leaves the live photo .mov files sometimes. Sometimes the .mov files are imported sometimes not.

Some .jpg images are imported then not marked as imported on the IOS device, some not all. The next import from the same device will catch new .jpg's as well as some of those already imported.

I hard disk store my photos by date and use Lightroom to move them to the correct dates and of course the files not correctly imported already exist on the hard disk.

All the preamble is to ask, I am I doing something wrong? 

I understand Adobe has not offered a solution to "live photos" , but having files already imported repeatedly downloaded is a pain.

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 4, 2016)

Apple 'Live photos' is a combination of a jpeg photo and a movie. Lightroom sees the jpeg as a sidecar to the movie, just like when you shoot raw+jpeg. The solution is to go to the Lightroom preferences - General and check the option 'Treat jpeg next to raw files as separate photos'. For those live photos you have already imported, you can get this to work by right-clicking on the folder and chose 'Synchronize folder'.


----------



## broden01 (Jun 8, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Apple 'Live photos' is a combination of a jpeg photo and a movie. Lightroom sees the jpeg as a sidecar to the movie, just like when you shoot raw+jpeg. The solution is to go to the Lightroom preferences - General and check the option 'Treat jpeg next to raw files as separate photos'. For those live photos you have already imported, you can get this to work by right-clicking on the folder and chose 'Synchronize folder'.



Thanks for your response.

Last night I took 3 live photos with my iPhone. This morning I opened Lightroom CC checked preferences to make sure that the settings were set as you recommended, they were already set that way. Then I connected the iPhone and used the import dialogue, selected the 3 live photos. The .jpgs were checked as well as the .mov files. The import copied the .jpg file and gave a dialog box with the .mov files listed as no data in these files and they were not imported. On the other hand Google photos copied both to the cloud with no issues. Live photos work in Google Photos.

I sure hope that Adobe is looking at the fact that there are an awful lot of iPhones out there so there are going to be a lot of CC users having this issue.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 8, 2016)

Strange. We had another user here recently with the same question, and for him the procedure worked that he could see both the jpegs and the movies in Lightroom.


----------



## Rebecca Brandau (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi! I just wanted to log in and thank you for this advice. I just did this, and it worked perfectly! I can now see both the .mov and .jpg files and the .jpg files open in the Develop Module. Day made!


----------



## keith weng (Sep 23, 2016)

broden01 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Last night I took 3 live photos with my iPhone. This morning I opened Lightroom CC checked preferences to make sure that the settings were set as you recommended, they were already set that way. Then I connected the iPhone and used the import dialogue, selected the 3 live photos. The .jpgs were checked as well as the .mov files. The import copied the .jpg file and gave a dialog box with the .mov files listed as no data in these files and they were not imported. On the other hand Google photos copied both to the cloud with no issues. Live photos work in Google Photos.
> 
> I sure hope that Adobe is looking at the fact that there are an awful lot of iPhones out there so there are going to be a lot of CC users having this issue.



In Lightroom 2015.3  after I do the "sync folder"  LR sees ONLY the static image, there doesn't seem to be a way to see the movie as well.  Any thoughts ?   Thx.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 23, 2016)

keith weng said:


> In Lightroom 2015.3  after I do the "sync folder"  LR sees ONLY the static image, there doesn't seem to be a way to see the movie as well.  Any thoughts ?   Thx.



As always, my first suggestion is to update to the most recent version. Each update contains bug fixes, so you may have encountered a problem that has already been fixed (I'm not saying that it's a bug that got fixed, but first rule this out). The latest version is 2015.7.


----------



## keith weng (Sep 24, 2016)

haha, foolish me, yes after updating it is showing both.  sorry to waste your time.


----------



## L.C. (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi all. I am having the same issue described above. I'm using Mac Sierra 10.12.2 / Lightroom CC 2015.8.
About two months ago, I have had the same issue. I checked the box to treat JPEG files next to raw files and I synchronized all my folders (somewhat painful as you need to do this one by one). This solved my problem back then.
Here I am two months later, the live photos are not uploading again and nothing happens when I click the Synchronize option.

This is really frustrating 

Any suggestions are muchly appreciated.


----------



## scottsp (Jan 8, 2017)

I have an iPhone 7.  I have Lightroom CC 2015.8. I am running OS X 10.11.6.  when I import Live Photo images from my iPhone to Lightroom, with jpeg+mov treated as separate files, I get MOST of the jpegs and a separate .mov file.  However the .mov file is 2-3 sec file that has rainbow snow or just a green screen in the lightroom preview and play of it.  On the desktop, the .mov file exits as a true movie file with all data. A FEW of the live photo files come with both .mov and .jpg and both are seen by Lightroom.  but very few.  


Most of the .mov's are not seen correctly with Lightroom, even after 

sync'ing the folder,
deleting the .mov files from lib and reimporting,
deleting whole file from disk and reimporting from iPhone.

attached is a screen grab of the group screen with movie previews

 
thoughts?
sp


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2017)

That's definitely not how it's meant to work, so can I get you to put in a bug (problem) at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum please L.C. and scottsp. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## scottsp (Jan 11, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's definitely not how it's meant to work, so can I get you to put in a bug (problem) at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum please L.C. and scottsp. And welcome to the forum!



I did not think so and I will post as requested Victoria, thanks.  

FYI:
I posted this comment in the feedback.adobe.com/photoshop_family support forum also, where a thread started over 12 months ago had noted this or a similar issue to this. Three months ago moderator said they were working on it.  this was his response to my continued inquiry a couple days ago-
_
Sunil Bhaskaran, Official Rep

Thanks for the comments, SP.
This is a known issue with Lightroom. We are looking into it.

Thanks,
Sunil_


----------



## scottsp (Jan 11, 2017)

scottsp said:


> I did not think so and I will post as requested Victoria, thanks.
> 
> FYI:
> I posted this comment in the feedback.adobe.com/photoshop_family support forum also, where a thread started over 12 months ago had noted this or a similar issue to this. Three months ago moderator said they were working on it.  this was his response to my continued inquiry a couple days ago-
> ...


Just went to the link-same place I posted it the 2 days ago and got the above reply.  other than giving it a different title, it would just be posting it twice and I don't like to over post unless requested to do so.  Unless you really think it is worthwhile to post it again to the same forum, I will hold off and hope LR developers get their stuff together when it comes to Live Photos.

Thanks again
sp


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2017)

Ah good, thanks Scott. I'd missed that you'd already posted it. Sunil is a member of the engineering team, so if he says they've confirmed they can reproduce it (aka it's a known issue), then it's in the right hands.


----------



## scottsp (Jan 12, 2017)

I just hope those hands are coordinating with the heads to make some progress working this out 

thanks
sp


----------



## L.C. (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Victoria,

I will post as requested. Also, I just randomly found out that the Live photos are being uploaded to Lightroom when using Yosemite. So it works on my laptop where I kept Yosemite but not on my Mac where I run Sierra. What does this mean? 

Cheers,
L.C.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2017)

6.9's been released, with some updates for Live Photos. Worth a quick update.


----------



## L.C. (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks, Victoria

Unfortunately, the update seemed to have made things worse for me. The upload function would either say: "No photos to upload" or it would be flickering previews for 9 - 576 photos or so (from what I can see .jpg files only) and when I clicked the Import button, the program froze altogether


----------



## L.C. (Mar 25, 2017)

Just a quick update - when I cancel out of the import and click import again, Lightroom would eventually find new photos and upload both the .jpeg and the .mov files. Sometimes I have to repeat the process more than once before it catches on, but it works.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2017)

Odd - and frustrating. They're still working on the live photo stuff.


----------



## 69VanNuys (Dec 7, 2017)

We are experiencing the same issue with the green imports.  Any update received?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2017)

I believe it was supposed to be fixed in the latest update 69VanNuys, so if you're still seeing it, report it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

